# Kimber Lust



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Am suffering a severe case of "Kimber Lust."

Looking for a concealed carry pistol and the Kimber Ultra CDP II with both night sights and Crimson Trace grips seems to answer my lusty desire.

Can anybody either reinforce or deter my pinieings for this fine piece?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Go out and get it ASAP. My Custom II TLE is on its way. I'm not a big fan of laser grips since I mostly shoot at an outdoor range but the rest of the package sounds awesome to me.


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

I've been carrying an Ultra Carry II w/ night sights & CT laser grips for about a year. Go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought an Eclipse Custom II. It has almost become my favorite handgun. I say almost, because I also have two High Powers and two SIGs that are running neck-and-neck with it. But, it is a fine piece. Mine was pretty accurate out of the box, and I expect that, as it is broken in, it will get better. Kimber does say to break one in with 500 rounds of Hardball ammunition.


----------

